# Is Bitdefender slowing down PC?



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Just recently installed the total Bitdefender and I find the PC suddenly has really slowed down. 

This is disappointing as my DSL provider finally got me from .1.4 MB speeds to 3.3 MB
and now I am slower.

I have run the deep scan, and no viruses, and disk defragmenter. I do still my Sygate firewall installed.

Could it be the Bitdender causing this?


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

start>run>msconfig>list me all the things checked under the last two tabs, startup and services.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Services has a ton of stuff checked off. How can I list?

Startup checked are:

SMC sygate
CT helper
SBDrvdet
PPactivedetection pest patro;
bdswitsch - bit defender 
IEShow - bit defender
bdadent bit defender
appstart
webshots


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Your PPActiveDetection. is linked to..
eTrust EZ Armor\eTrust PestPatrol\PPActiveDetection.exe
Do you have eTrust EZ Armor installed on your system?

Whatever is listed under Services are best left alone.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Pestpatrol is installed from Computer Associates

updates are at my-etrust.com for the app


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bitdefender inclues an active Spyware scan..I believe.
Does your Pest Patrol also have an active scan?

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/view/antivirus-comparison.html?itxt_link=homepgquickdownlink


----------



## holymoly (Jun 21, 2003)

Yes Pestpatrol is loaded on startup and gives active protection


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi I do not use Bitdefender or Pest Patrol .
But if they are both running Spyware protection while online they may be conflicting with each other. Just a guess.
Try stopping one of them from running.


----------



## TechOutsider (Jun 9, 2008)

[WEBQUOTE="Services has a ton of stuff checked off. How can I list?"][/WEBQUOTE]

Take a screenshot and upload it.


----------



## suns2remember (Jun 15, 2008)

I use BitDefender..works great here!

I suggest you uninstall your other Firewalls like Sygate for it may have conflict issue!


----------

